# My 1st build on my 1st RDA



## Slick (27/6/17)

Hey guys and girls,today was one of my most exciting days in a while now,I purchased my first RDA recently(Vandy Vapes Icon) and got a step by step guide as to how to build and wick it by watching @Chukin'Vape youtube video and also checking with him after every step via watsapp,at the end total bliss with a 0.31ohm coil and 55w of pure flavour and clouds,Thanks @Chukin'Vape youre a Legend,very happy day for me.Link to video below

Hi Guys, latest video is out now on my channel - its a Icon rda build tutorial - there is also some bits around how my wick techniques.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Slick (27/6/17)

Tagging @Silver as I look forward to his comments,lol


----------



## DoubleD (27/6/17)

Awesome stuff bud, congrats on the new RDA and great job on the build

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## aktorsyl (27/6/17)

Great post! I love the simplicity of wicking an RDA. You can put loincloth in there and shape it like a letter from the Russian alphabet and it would still wick fine. No fuss, no stress.

PS: Disclaimer: Don't _actually_ put loincloth into your coils, please.

PS2: Wait, why would you even _have _loincloth?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Slick (27/6/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Great post! I love the simplicity of wicking an RDA. You can put loincloth in there and shape it like a letter from the Russian alphabet and it would still wick fine. No fuss, no stress.
> 
> PS: Disclaimer: Don't _actually_ put loincloth into your coils, please.
> 
> PS2: Wait, why would you even _have _loincloth?


Its just the enjoyment you get after building a coil from scratch,wicking it and then vaping away to see such clouds and awesome flavour,not to mention it took me an hour to do so

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## aktorsyl (27/6/17)

Slick said:


> Its just the enjoyment you get after building a coil from scratch,wicking it and then vaping away to see such clouds and awesome flavour,not to mention it took me an hour to do so


I hear ya, bud. Nothing like that first vape after building!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Slick (27/6/17)

Ooh drippers are expensive,just realised now I need a better mod to really enjoy it!


----------



## DoubleD (28/6/17)

Slick said:


> Ooh drippers are expensive,just realised now I need a better mod to really enjoy it!



Famous last words


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (28/6/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Great post! I love the simplicity of wicking an RDA. You can put loincloth in there and shape it like a letter from the Russian alphabet and it would still wick fine. No fuss, no stress.
> 
> PS: Disclaimer: Don't _actually_ put loincloth into your coils, please.
> 
> PS2: Wait, why would you even _have _loincloth



@aktorsyl 's loincloth wicks. Cut into strips and ready to wick.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (28/6/17)

Great looking coil @Slick - congrats!
Looks so shiny in the first picture
Lovely
Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (28/6/17)

Slick said:


> Hey guys and girls,today was one of my most exciting days in a while now,I purchased my first RDA recently(Vandy Vapes Icon) and got a step by step guide as to how to build and wick it by watching @Chukin'Vape youtube video and also checking with him after every step via watsapp,at the end total bliss with a 0.31ohm coil and 55w of pure flavour and clouds,Thanks @Chukin'Vape youre a Legend,very happy day for me.Link to video below
> 
> Hi Guys, latest video is out now on my channel - its a Icon rda build tutorial - there is also some bits around how my wick techniques.
> 
> ...




People are always so amazed when I tell them vaping is my hobby, to them its just a puff of vapour to the lungs. But they dont understand there is so many elements to vaping like electricity, safety, community, design, DIY etc etc etc ..... but the greatest reward really is getting a response like this from a new builder. 

Dude for a first build, RESPECT!!! I dont even want to show you what my first builds looked like. Thanks for the mention, and enjoy tinkering around to find your sweet-spot.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------

